# My own clothing line, just a few questions



## vurtstar (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey what's up guys, I tried to post in the new member section but it kept resending me to the forum homepage. My name's Justin I'm from massachusetts and I've been designing shirts for around 4-5 years now, I have my own clothing line, it's called Vurt Star. I have a few designs picked out for the startup about 10 or so and I know basic information like who my target customers are, advertising, screenprinting and such. I'm going to sell online and have no physical presence in any state which means I woud not have to charge sales tax, so would I still need to get a Tax ID number. also I know about trademarking, do i also have to copyright it? what else will i need to do if i will just be selling online at first?

thanks!


----------



## Dannzegos (Apr 25, 2010)

If you are strictly selling out of state you would not need a Sales Tax License or ID (I do not know all state laws, so please check with your local laws concerning this) EXEPT if you want to buy wholesale apparel, most places (not all) require your Sales Tax ID to buy. 

This offsets the sales tax liability from them to you. Because their state requires them to report why they are not charging sales tax. 

Many wholesalers require that number.

The other thing to keep in mind is the added paperwork when signing up for a license (ID). The state usually sends you quarterly statements to fill out asking you how much sales tax you collected, that amount you pay them. Don't ignore these, fill them out even if zero.

No answer about trademark or copyright, sorry.

Concerning selling online fast...

Buy/rent the best ecommerce software out there, which will have the ability to set sizes, colors and etc...

You need to understand SEO - Search Engine Optimization. 

A good ecommerce site should allow you to do your own SEO for each product, and each page.

Some offer this service, sometimes at a high rate.

Here is what I have been using for 2yrs, after using several other ecommerce packages, software.

Visit Volusion.com

They have the best (IMO) and by far the easiest to use and understand (IMO) and excellent support, again IMO.

They are not specific to any industry, but it is so versatile that you can easily configure to your industry.

Last thing...

You will need a web designer (Volusion offers that service as well, including SEO, market email, etc..) to make your site awesome.

Good luck with your endeavor. I hope you do well...

P.S. Get an accountant and/or a book keeper to help with accounting. Accounting (IMO) is a drag, don't try to do something that will sap your creative energies, and distracts you from doing what you do best, making money.

Thank you,

DZ


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

vurtstar said:


> I'm going to sell online and have no physical presence in any state which means I woud not have to charge sales tax


Usually, you have to charge sales tax when shipping within your state. Outside of your state, you are not required to charge sales tax. Perhaps Massachusetts is different though.



vurtstar said:


> so would I still need to get a Tax ID number.


You probably need to charge sales tax for sales within your state. But even if you don't, it's still good to get the Tax ID number. It will help you open a wholesale account with blank shirt suppliers, which will get you better pricing and make you exempt from paying sales tax when you order.



vurtstar said:


> also I know about trademarking, do i also have to copyright it?


You can trademark your brand name or logo. You can copyright your designs. Neither are required. I would say trademarking is more important than copyrighting. There are plenty of threads that explain in more detail, just search and you will find a bunch.


----------



## vurtstar (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks man you answered alot of questions. made everything a little easier i really appreciate it!


----------



## ReganSmithClarke (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm from MA too man, just wanted to say good luck! 

I also second what Dannzegos said, don't try to do everything yourself. It may cost you a little more upfront, but it will pay off in the long run. Spend your time making money.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/dannzegos.html


----------



## vurtstar (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, I have a couple of my buddies working with me on it so I dont have to do absolutely everything like you guys said.

One thing I find hard is finding some girl's tee's with tearaway labels, I can find like none in Vneck or boatneck styles


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Tultex shirts have tearaway tags but I'm not sure if they have vnecks or boatnecks.


----------



## JetGirlArt (Sep 11, 2009)

I say do it all yourself and charge accordingly


----------

